# Thorn cottage..



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2017)

So I made an impromptu trip to Scotland and whilst on the way back I made a bit of a diversion to see this house.set in the middle of nowhere,after navigating tiny lanes I got there.parked up a bit of a distance away and made the trek to it.the cottage is fairly large with several bedrooms and rooms down stairs.the layout is strange with two sets of stairs.one a lovely hardwood one and the second a more basic one with the landings inter connecting.there was a rather large kitchen.and next to it was another room.which I came guess was a cold pantry maybe.i reckon the food stored in the pantry tasted better than in modern fridges.i loved the calming colours in this place and the minimal feel.i prefer these houses now to the cluttered ones were you don't know where to start.


----------



## ajarb (Jul 18, 2017)

This is weird, why has someone taken all the drawers?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2017)

ajarb said:


> This is weird, why has someone taken all the drawers?



I showed my mate some pics from here and he said exactly the same thing funny enough


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2017)

It does have a yesterday look, great find Mikey, half decent snaps, Loved It, Thanks


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Jul 19, 2017)

Very nice shots from here dude,really like the close up of the singer,although a lot has moved round I must say the setups are really nice. Please tell me the big candle stick holder is there


----------



## HughieD (Jul 19, 2017)

Fantastic set Mikey. Real atmosphere to the place. And I know what you mean by clutter. Less is more...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 19, 2017)

Thats another absolute gem, amazing that it has not been restored but maybe because of its remoteness.
Its almost as if they have servants stairs, was there any signs of servants bells?
They have these in Pincet lodge which is an unbelievably small place to have servants but guess they used to!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh my that is rather nice!
Fantastic photos there sir, really capture the derpy but lovely nature of the place.
love it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 19, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Its almost as if they have servants stairs, was there any signs of servants bells?



A very typical Edwardian country house that has had minimal updating over the years. There are no 'servants bells' because household operations had started to change at some levels of society and most likely this household had only a housekeeper and 'scullery' maid; so it was the owners who would be summoned to meals by the maid sounding a gong in the hallway - not the staff being summoned by ringing bells to pour evening drinks or serve meals etc. Keeping house back then was a full time occupation. The cold scullery was where butter and cheese would be made and sides of bacon, pork and beef hung - places like this were largely self sufficient, they had to be. Social standings were such that it was still accepted that the only time staff would step foot on the main staircase was to clean and polish same.

As for the draws - If you are downsizing and do not need chests of draws that are probably not saleable anyway, use the separate draws to carry stuff instead of flimsy cardboard boxes. Probably just move the draws with their original contents to the new place, saves a lot of packing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 19, 2017)

That's a very nice and large house. I noticed a fireplace in every room. A very large bathroom. The basic stairs would be for the servants and the main stairs for the toffs. This must have been a beautiful house in its heyday.


----------



## ch9sab (Jul 19, 2017)

lovely stuff


----------



## Yorky (Jul 20, 2017)

Smashing photos some nice detail


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 20, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;345131 I noticed a fireplace in every room. A very large bathroom.[/QUOTE said:


> It is very unusual to find even the most basic cottage dwelling from this period, without some form of bedroom fire place. The bathroom is large because it wasn't originally a bathroom, it was a bedroom ( the very poor fitment of the bathroom suite is further evidence of this room's conversion). When this place was built it was still the era of the 'tin bath' in the bedroom; filled by means of jugs of hot water, carried by the kitchen maid from the boiler in the kitchen range - hence the need for the very basic back staircase. The toilet room is most likely original, but the WC was probably contained in a wooden boxlike structure, which could have been part of an internal earth closet before conversion. It all depends on the date this place was built and what the original sewer system was. The house I spent the first eleven years of my life in, still had its original boxed in Victorian WC. Our rented flat consisted of the whole of the first floor, thus it had the original WC ( which as it worked, the landlord refused to change. It did make a comfortable seat!) and the bath with gas geyser above and basin were situated in what had been the smallest bedroom on the first floor, much the same size as the bathroom pictured here. Very nice set of images!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for the invaluable info ds.on the subject of fireplaces in rooms.lots of houses I have been in have them.even little two bedroom ones.sadly most have been stripped or stolen or just plain smashed up.so great to see all intact ones


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 21, 2017)

Sadly Mikey I doubt these will remain inset/intact unless the place is really off the beaten track. Unfortunately there always seems to be some sleaze bag lurking around the corner these days.


----------



## Gritstone (Jul 21, 2017)

Lovely looking old place, it deserves to be lived in.


----------



## Malenis (Jul 22, 2017)

Top work!!


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 22, 2017)

Love, love, love!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2017)

Another gorgeous set of images Mikey! Yes the pastel shades really suit the mood of the place. Love the detailed shots as always! 

Have you actually discovered the formula to time travel Mikey??? How do you do it??? Do you ever just stumble across any shit places? Can I have a go in your time machine


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Another gorgeous set of images Mikey! Yes the pastel shades really suit the mood of the place. Love the detailed shots as always!
> 
> Have you actually discovered the formula to time travel Mikey??? How do you do it??? Do you ever just stumble across any shit places? Can I have a go in your time machine



Thank you pv.i have visited some shot places.but they all have photographic bits.you just need to look..hopefully some more to come soon.


----------



## Potter (Jul 27, 2017)

This really is lovely. I love that recessed corner window on the stairs. I was thinking using the draws to get stuff out too. Handy boxes already packed.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 28, 2017)

Interesting to see that the spanners (in photo 6) for adjusting the sprung bed frame (photo 21) are still kicking around.


----------

